# CPU 100% - wmiprvse.exe



## CHH (Sep 11, 2004)

On start up wmiprvse.xe starts automatically when I'm connected to the internet, either by cable or wireless. If I'm not connected wmiprvse doesn't start and I don't get problems. I've tried this on two different networks in two different houses.

Once wmiprvse starts it drops down to 0% but svchost runs constantly at 100%.

I've done a fair bit of checking and so far I've run AVG Anti virus, AVG Anti Spyware, Spybot and Ad-Aware. All come up clean. I've also run the McAfee removal tool as I found reference to problems with that.

Both houses have more than one PC on the network and none of the other PC's experience this problem so it's definitely the PC.

Has anyone come across this before? I've run out of ideas  

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

wmiprvse.xe?

Are you sure that's not wmiprvse.exe? What folder is this running from? If it's the real copy, it should be in \WINDOWS\system32

This sounds like a virus, can you post a HijackThis log?


----------



## nzman (May 17, 2007)

Yes I have seen this. If you disable windows update does the problem dissapear? If so there are a couple of patches you can try from M/S they didn't work for me personally so I had to reinstall the the update service using regserve command line and go back to using windows update and office update instead of microsoft update. I'll try to find the links to instructions for you.


----------



## CHH (Sep 11, 2004)

JohnWill - Oops, yes it is .exe  

nzman - I'll give it a go. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CHH (Sep 11, 2004)

nzman said:


> Yes I have seen this. If you disable windows update does the problem dissapear? If so there are a couple of patches you can try from M/S they didn't work for me personally so I had to reinstall the the update service using regserve command line and go back to using windows update and office update instead of microsoft update. I'll try to find the links to instructions for you.


Yep, that appears to be it. I'll have a nose around and see if I can find the fix you refer to but if you have it to hand and could post it up it would be very helpful.

Brilliant. Cheers.


----------



## nzman (May 17, 2007)

Ok had a look for the link but cant find it sorry. But what I did was found a great place on the web with a long blog on exactly this problem. It has been going on for some people for months. I wrote/stole 4 batch files from this page. I'll try to attach them to this. Start at Flush1 for the simplest one WARNING you may loose you update history. The last one is if all else fails it move the software distribution folder to remove the possibility of a corupt file.


----------



## CHH (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll give them a go. Thanks very much.


----------

